# Drymistat Tubes?



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

IMO these things suck.

I bought one of these things full of the clear, gel crystals. It's a little bigger in size than a churchill cigar. It said in the ad it would maintain up to 50 cigars at 70%. However, in the little 40 ct cherrywood humidor I got from Thompson, as soon as the cheap little gold humidifier runs out, the rH starts to plummet even though the Drymistat stick is fully charged. The humidor is seasoned and the cigars in it are not dried out. I'm reasonably sure of this because, although the cigars I put in there were dry at first, the cheap little gold humidifier now takes quite a while to go dry. (At first it was going totally dry within 3/4 days.) It's all been set up for a few months now and the rH even gets too high at times and I have to take the cheap little gold humidifier out for a day or so until the ambient humidity goes down.

Am I doing something wrong here or are these things indeed worthless?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I've never used one........

Have you ever had to recharge it?

How are you suppost to recharge it?


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I recharged it once with distilled water.

It has a line that says 'Time to Add Water' and when the crystals shrink down to there you just pop the top off and fill it with water to the 'Fill to Here' line.
Shortly thereafter, the crystals swell to fill the entire tube.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

hmm..........almost seems like its unable to breathe.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I was reading on XIKARS site and it says its good for 25 cigars. 

I think your humidor is just to big for the drymistat to be able to keep up.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I guess that could be the problem then. I got it off eBay and the ad said 50 cigars but he could have been full of crap.
It would be a good idea if it worked, you could slip one in a quart mason jar to store excess cigars or the unworthies you run across but can't bring yourself to throw away. (Like the Don Lugos that came with the humidor)

Maybe I'll buy a few more and that way at least I can be 3x as mad if they still don't work...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

It would work perfect in a container like this.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought two for my 50ct humidor and I agree, they suck. They did a good job when I first got them of keeping my humi just shy of 70RH. But after recharging them they struggled to keep the RH above 61-62 on their own. I haven't even had close to 50 cigars in there with them - maybe 30 or so - and it still struggles. So I would suggest to stay away from these as their "rechargeability" doesn't seem all that good.
I


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

huskers said:


> It would work perfect in a container like this.


Exactly. Although I was thinking Mason jar.

Trouble is, a quart Mason won't fit a churchill and those are some of the ones I want to boot from my humidor to make room for some Olivia Serie V and Serie O cigars I want to try. The good news is the churchills are just Thompson 809 maduros so I could conceivably just lop an inch off the lot of them with the band saw. Then they'd fit and it wouldn't be any great loss. 

I'm not going to bother with any of it though if these drymistat things suck as bad as they seem to.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been very happy with the Drymistat tubes for a couple of years now. I actually use both Drymistat tubes and Heartfelt-bead tubes, which works well, but I've used only the Drymistats with success too. I'm thinking you may have too many cigars-per-tube as well, but there may be other factors that come into play in your situation. I'd recommend somewhere closer to the 25-to-1 ratio--and not use the cheap humidifier at all, just my 2 cents.


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a couple drymistat tubes that I bought before I began using beads. They seemed to be struggling to maintain the 50 cigars / 1 tube ratio in my 100 ct humidor. (as suggested before, 25/1 may be more appropriate)

I now keep them in the humidor to supplement the beads and throw in my travel case for those clutch on the go scenarios. They are perfect to put in a 3 finger or herf-a-dor for times on the go.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

In my mind, DryMistat tubes are an awesome theory but they don't perform as well as I'd expect. The idea of making a humidifier that sits in your humidor just like a cigar is great, but the fact that it has such a tiny evaporation surface area to volume ratio means that it doesn't release humidity very effectively. I've had success in my humidor by drilling a bunch of 1/8" holes along the length of the tube on one side to create more usable surface area.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought one. It sits in an old freezer with KL and Bovedas so I have no idea if it works well or not, :banghead:

For what they cost though, I would just go with a Boveda pack or 2. For small storage (jars, < 50 count desktops, tupperware, etc.) you just can't beat the Boveda.


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

I used Drymistat tubes for a while in one of my larger humidors, and also used one for travel in a bag with my cigars. They work ok but yeah oftentimes my humidor would get to about 73-75% humidity which was a little too much for me.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Your not alone. I bought a whole box of them off an auction site and I put 12 yes 12 in my 150 count humidor and they couldn't keep my humidity up. I think the design is flawed the tube simply can't push moisture through just the few little holes in the cap I took the caps off and it helped but still didn't do the job. What I ended up doing was to heat up an ice pick and punch lots of holes in the entire length of the tubes and now they work great. They just need more air exposure. That and for your size humidity you do need two.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

they work great for me in small humis

like almost every humidification product on the market they over estimate the size that they will work on


----------

